# WTB: r32 rear steering rack (HICAS)



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

This is not posted in the general classified section on purpose.

Please email me at [email protected] if you have one.

Thanks!


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

You probably dont need a whole rack ?

The rod ends --- are US parts...


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

so the z32 rack is not interchangeable with the r32 rack? which US tie rod ends do i use then?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Whats broke again ?


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

not pretty, but...


ouch!


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Thats a US part . We had to replace one recently for someone.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

i don't think the tie rod is actually bent after comparing the parts on both the left and right sides, but i know the threaded part going into the rod is bent, isn't that part of the steering rack? Ramon in Idaho says that he has a whole rack for me that he has lying around.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

No its not part of the rack . Its comes off the Hicas rack .

Look in the service manual .

You need to pull the boots back . Then in side there . You need to hold the opposite side and take the bent side off.

Dont waste time / money getting a whole rack .

Shipping will probably be more than the part . 

The part is only a $30 part from the Nissan dealer.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

quite an interesting assertation... i will most definitely have to look into that further. what US car would I have nissan get the part for?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

55114-39F00


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

that part # is for the outter rear tie rod end for a 240sx... i was told by nissan that it's the same part # for a 300 zx rear outter tie rod. i don't think my outter rod is bent though, just the inner tie rod is bent (the one that you have to pull back the boot on the rack to remove). the question is this though, the 300z and 240sx inner tie rods are different part #'s. which one should i get? the 240sx part # for the inner is similar to the # you listed above.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Its a 240 part then . I didnt look it up like that .

Thats the complete part - I think . The rod end and the threaded rod. From the pictures I saw - thats what looked like was bent. 

Take the information I have given you . And run with it. I am just trying to pass you the information - not order the part for you. Its not infront of me so I dont know 100%.

Lots of the R32 and S13 240 suspension parts cross over.

Lots of the R33 and S14 240 suspension parts cross over.

Lots of the R32 and Z32 suspension bits cross over.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

thanks again, i ordered the inner tie rod end for an s13 240sx. $50 and it'll be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------

